# Where do Coweta Co. archers go for help??



## HuntinDawg89 (May 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of bowhunting again this year after a long layoff.

The last time I bowhunted West Georgia Archery was still open.

Now I hear Gables in Newnan is closing too.

Where do Coweta Co. bowhunters go for help with their bows?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Cam Lean (May 4, 2011)

Treetop Archery in Carrollton Ga 770-836-8891


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 6, 2011)

Bowhunters supply store in carrollton.


----------



## silentsteps (May 6, 2011)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Bowhunters supply store in carrollton.


x2


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 6, 2011)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Bowhunters supply store in carrollton.



X3 on Bowhunters Supply in Carrollton. Best archery shop in the West Georgia area IMO.


----------



## noviceshooter (May 7, 2011)

River Bottom Outdoors , hwy 34 Franklin.


----------



## deersled (May 7, 2011)

river bottom in franklin or Travis down in Lagrange.


----------



## gspbrad (May 9, 2011)

noviceshooter said:


> River Bottom Outdoors , hwy 34 Franklin.



Great place!


----------



## Glenn Ryan (May 9, 2011)

*Bow Help*

I recommend Archery Academy in Moreland.

Call Larry Chestnut @ 678-283-7431

He was to Bow technician at Gables in Newnan. 

Hope this helps


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 12, 2011)

X4 on bowhunter supply, or travis in lagrange.....I personally use bowhunter supply and Lamars in rockmart.


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 12, 2011)

I heard from a friend that some guy bought up all the archery stuff that Gables had left. He plans on opening up a small place in the Newnan area. I will post more information when I found out.


----------



## jkoch (Jun 13, 2011)

Southern Shooters Supply "T-Bone's" LaGrange


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jun 13, 2011)

*Bow Shops in Coweta*



bassfishga said:


> I heard from a friend that some guy bought up all the archery stuff that Gables had left. He plans on opening up a small place in the Newnan area. I will post more information when I found out.



The guy that got all of Gables inventory is listed below.

I recommend Archery Academy in Moreland.

Call Larry Chestnut @ 678-283-7431

He was to Bow technician at Gables in Newnan. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Rolltide30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I use Bowhunter supply in Carrollton


----------



## Holly28 (Jun 16, 2011)

*H&S Tackle Shack*

H&S Tackle Shack will have archery supplies and they can also work on your bows ,they have the new Obession SS Bows. Call us@770-683-3474 or come see us at 679 Hwy 29 S Suite A-3 Located in Newnan,Ga they are about 10 min from senoia sharpsburg moreland and the areas surrounding them


----------



## Holly28 (Jun 16, 2011)

huntindawg89 said:


> i'm thinking of bowhunting again this year after a long layoff.
> 
> The last time i bowhunted west georgia archery was still open.
> 
> ...



h&s tackle shack in newnan,ga on hwy 29 s


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is Scott and I run River Bottom Outdoors @ 15475 Hwy 34 Franklin Ga. 30217. I'm about 20 mins. from Newnan, Lagrange and Carrollton and I have been in the Archery Industry for more 25yrs. and still love it. Come down and see me, we have outdoor practice range,3-D shoots once a month, Darton Bows and can get others,we do tune ups, custom strings and cables, Custom arrows, Refletching, Bow Tuning Shooting Machine, anything under the sun for archery and more,,,,Come on by and give us a try, our customer service is unbeatable.  Call 678-378-0816 or go to our web site        www.riverbottomoutdoors.net ,,,Thanks RBO


----------



## PAUL J (Jun 16, 2011)

Glenn Ryan said:


> The guy that got all of Gables inventory is listed below.
> 
> I recommend Archery Academy in Moreland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 16, 2011)

Holly28 said:


> H&S Tackle Shack will have archery supplies and they can also work on your bows ,they have the new Obession SS Bows. Call us@770-683-3474 or come see us at 679 Hwy 29 S Suite A-3 Located in Newnan,Ga they are about 10 min from senoia sharpsburg moreland and the areas surrounding them



Yall got bowfishing stuff yet???


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 16, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> This is Scott and I run River Bottom Outdoors @ 15475 Hwy 34 Franklin Ga. 30217. I'm about 20 mins. from Newnan, Lagrange and Carrollton and I have been in the Archery Industry for more 25yrs. and still love it. Come down and see me, we have outdoor practice range,3-D shoots once a month, Darton Bows and can get others,we do tune ups, custom strings and cables, Custom arrows, Refletching, Bow Tuning Shooting Machine, anything under the sun for archery and more,,,,Come on by and give us a try, our customer service is unbeatable.  Call 678-378-0816 or go to our web site        www.riverbottomoutdoors.net ,,,Thanks RBO



Scott do yall have bow fishing stuff?   You got a sign on franklin hiway? Is it the drive way across from the school?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 16, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Scott do yall have bow fishing stuff?   You got a sign on franklin hiway? Is it the drive way across from the school?



Gaducker yes that is the driveway, what are you wanting in bowfishing supplies, we have some stuff left but can get it in about 2 days, let us know what your are looking for???
Thx


----------



## chunter (Jun 22, 2011)

you should go to Trade wind in Sharpsburg They are the new Mathews dealer in the area and the bow tech from gables is working there now


----------



## chunter (Jun 22, 2011)

i went and checked out the archery academy in moreland and its down a dirt road in a barn in the middle of the woods it aint about nothin


----------



## coleharp (Jul 10, 2011)

I would go to larry chestnut, he knows what he is doing and a great guy. He has everything you need and has great prices. Give him a call- 678-283-7431


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations.  I haven't had a chance to check any of them out yet.  I'm "recovering" (or not) from a concussion right now and I'm having all sorts of dizzy spells, vision problems, etc.  I've got some tests coming up this week, hopefully they'll figure something out to help me and I can start shooting my bow among the other 1,000,000 things I haven't been able to do.


----------



## trentb (Jul 10, 2011)

chunter said:


> you should go to Trade wind in Sharpsburg They are the new Mathews dealer in the area and the bow tech from gables is working there now


umm, no they aint...


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been happy with Southern Shooters down in LaGrange.


----------



## firemanjones (Jul 13, 2011)

Give Larry Chestnut a call @678-283-7431. He is THE BEST guy around. He was recommended by a friend. I have a bow that 3 shops have tried to fix. I took it to Larry and he knew exactly what was wrong and had it fixed in minutes. He has a TON of accessories the best prices around. I drove all the way from Athens to see him. I urge you to just give him a call!


----------



## rebelridr (Jul 13, 2011)

tradewinds in sharpsburg is getting new stuff in and can order anything you want, great service in there too


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Used to go to Bowhunters Supply. They did o.k. Their stock is awesome. But now I go to Treetop. Carl is hard to beat for expertise. Pretty much I go to Treetop because I trust Carl with my bow. Plus they sell Matthews, Bowtech, and PSE. Bowhunters sells Hoyt, PSE, and Bear.


----------



## southsidebilly (Jul 18, 2011)

I checked out a few places around the area. Someone said that tradewinds is Sharpsburg was a mathews dealer. I went in there and all i saw was a couple old 100 dollar bows and some walmart archery stuff. Hardly what i call an archery shop. Also checked out the army/navy store in stockbridge. they were very helpful and they have a full line of mathews bows. I hope to checkout a few other place this week. I am iching for a new bow this year.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jul 18, 2011)

*Coweta Bow Shops*



southsidebilly said:


> I checked out a few places around the area. Someone said that tradewinds is Sharpsburg was a mathews dealer. I went in there and all i saw was a couple old 100 dollar bows and some walmart archery stuff. Hardly what i call an archery shop. Also checked out the army/navy store in stockbridge. they were very helpful and they have a full line of mathews bows. I hope to checkout a few other place this week. I am iching for a new bow this year.




Give Larry Chestnut a try@ 678-283-7431. He is one of my crew members with Atlanta Fire. He has Mathews, Bowtech, G5, PSE just to name a few and everything you could possibly need in regard to archery. He has only been open for 2 to 3 weeks. Not sure how one of our forum members members was able to "check it out" when the shop was not open at that time.
 He is a Master Bow Technician and trained the last bow technician from Gables. He also gives lessons to those just getting started. He has been slammed with business thus far due to his knowledge and fair prices.

Can't go wrong here.
Hope this helps


----------



## heatseeker (Jul 19, 2011)

I second what Glenn Ryan has posted. I have already spent countless hours down at Larry's bow shop. I have already purchased 2 new bows ( 1 for me and 1 for my son). He has everything you could possibly ask for in his shop. He will take the time to properly set you up and give instructions on how to become a better shooter. Take the time to go see him. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## chunter (Jul 19, 2011)

buyers beware all bows at archery academy are second hand there will be no warranties


----------



## firemanjones (Jul 19, 2011)

chunter said:


> buyers beware all bows at archery academy are second hand there will be no warranties



Funny I bought a new bow from Larry this week and it was brand new in the box. Last time I checked second hand bows were not new in boxes. Correct me if I am wrong arnt most new bows covered by manufacture warranty. The paperwork I got says you have to register your bow with the company to activate your warranty. Also if you havent checked Larry out you are missing out. Give him a call 678-283-7431


----------



## Barehunter (Jul 19, 2011)

I have known Larry Chestnut for many years and you won't find a better bow tech anywhere.  Larry knows his stuff.  I highly recommend him.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jul 19, 2011)

*Bad Info*



chunter said:


> buyers beware all bows at archery academy are second hand there will be no warranties



Bad information Chris. Please have your facts together before posting. 


My friend and his wife both purchased bows "NEW" in the box still wrapped and sealed in plastic. All the new bows he has come with that manufacturers warranty.


----------



## trentb (Jul 19, 2011)

chunter said:


> buyers beware all bows at archery academy are second hand there will be no warranties


you dude. dont have a clue.


----------



## southsidebilly (Jul 20, 2011)

firemanjones said:


> Give Larry Chestnut a call @678-283-7431. He is THE BEST guy around. He was recommended by a friend. I have a bow that 3 shops have tried to fix. I took it to Larry and he knew exactly what was wrong and had it fixed in minutes. He has a TON of accessories the best prices around. I drove all the way from Athens to see him. I urge you to just give him a call!



I got in touch with Larry and went to his shop. His shop was amazing. He had the most stuff I have seen in one place in a long time. I bought a brand new bow and all the accessories and a dozen arrows. Larry took alot of time making sure everything was right and I was comfortable with the bow. I have done business with several other archery shops and Larry is by far the BEST I have ever dealt with! I recommend Larry Chestnut over any other shop! I was skeptical of a new shop but i figured why not check it out. I am glad I did! I saved money and got GREAT one on one service. I you dont give Larry a try you are missing out! Give him a call 678-283-7431. I also saw another member post that the bows are second hand and dont have warranties. THIS IS FALSE! My bow has a full factory warranty. You have to register you bow with the manufacture to start you warranty. GO CHECK LARRY OUT!


----------



## firemanjones (Jul 20, 2011)

southsidebilly said:


> I got in touch with Larry and went to his shop. His shop was amazing. He had the most stuff I have seen in one place in a long time. I bought a brand new bow and all the accessories and a dozen arrows. Larry took alot of time making sure everything was right and I was comfortable with the bow. I have done business with several other archery shops and Larry is by far the BEST I have ever dealt with! I recommend Larry Chestnut over any other shop! I was skeptical of a new shop but i figured why not check it out. I am glad I did! I saved money and got GREAT one on one service. I you dont give Larry a try you are missing out! Give him a call 678-283-7431. I also saw another member post that the bows are second hand and dont have warranties. THIS IS FALSE! My bow has a full factory warranty. You have to register you bow with the manufacture to start you warranty. GO CHECK LARRY OUT!




I am glad Larry took good care of you. Make sure you spread the word about him!


----------



## braves0624 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yall need to come on down to river bottom outdoors in franklin ga, great place to get your bows worked on and scott is one of the best around. He can get you just about anything you can think! He runs a great archery shop and has worked at shops all around the area. You couldn't ask for someone better to be working on your bows!! Yall need to come on down and see him!


----------



## trentb (Jul 22, 2011)

If u just deal with Steve an holly at HnS you will be good to go. Chris. Sorry. I was miss informed on one of my post.  I stand corrected.


----------



## WMA hunter (Jul 22, 2011)

I've watched this post and some of the comments and it's amazing to me at how many people that should have some knowledge in the archery world but seem to be clueless. If  most of you would spend some time checking out the so call warranty of the person or shop you buy your product from you would think twice before you buy or speak of it. To start with TradeWinds is the only Authorized Mathews Deal in Coweta County that can warranty any Mathews bow. If you buy a Mathews from anyone else other than a authorized dealer their will be NO warranty from the company at all. Most all of the company's are the same. With that said I know for a fact that some bow's being sold in Coweta County are being sold with a fake warranty and I have spoke with 3 company's that stated they would not warranty any of the bows, and they know which bows they are because they all have a serial number that the company keeps so they know who they sold the bow to. Anyone looking to buy a bow with the factory warranty still good just make sure you find out if the so called archery shop is in fact a dealer for that bow company. All this info can be found on the company's web-site, just take some time and look. Now to the service !!! If a shop is selling you a bow without a warranty and telling you it does have one then they are not giving you good service, in fact it is very poor service and you should think about what else they might do to make a dollar.


----------



## firemanjones (Jul 22, 2011)

Who knew the archery business was so cut throat!


----------



## WMA hunter (Jul 22, 2011)

firemanjones said:


> Who knew the archery business was so cut throat!



It's not cut throat, for those who do business the old fashion way, with honesty and that will not try and deceive others with wrong info. I know alot of Dealers and Pro Shops that will give you the best service in the state, but will never try and deceive you with the wrong info just to make a sell. I think you have been given the wrong info also....


----------



## WMA hunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Glenn Ryan said:


> Bad information Chris. Please have your facts together before posting.
> 
> 
> My friend and his wife both purchased bows "NEW" in the box still wrapped and sealed in plastic. All the new bows he has come with that manufacturers warranty.



Just because the bows are still in the box does not mean that the company will warranty it, just call the conpany and tell them where you bought it and they will give you the bad news.


----------



## firemanjones (Jul 23, 2011)

I think its awesome that someone can create an account on this forum just so no one will know who they are then come straight to this post and be nothing but negative. If you look at the title it says "Where do Coweta archers go for help" not "who hates who in Coweta county" I think its funny that "someone has been watching this post for a while" and has only been a member for one day. The trash talking does nothing but turn people off to ALL the shops in Coweta!


----------



## MD746 (Jul 23, 2011)

...


----------



## deersled (Jul 23, 2011)

firemanjones said:


> I think its awesome that someone can create an account on this forum just so no one will know who they are then come straight to this post and be nothing but negative. If you look at the title it says "Where do Coweta archers go for help" not "who hates who in Coweta county" I think its funny that "someone has been watching this post for a while" and has only been a member for one day. The trash talking does nothing but turn people off to ALL the shops in Coweta!



very well put. Some people,,,geeeezzz


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like what this thread has turned in to.

Since I'm the one who started the thread I might as well say where I wound up going.

I went to River Bottom Outdoors.  I have an old bow that has hardly been shot since 1999.  When I called they said it would probably need a new string and cables.  I brought it in and Scott looked at it and was surprised to see that it didn't need a new string or cables.  He put it in the press and checked out the bow under a big lighted magnifying glass and didn't find anything wrong.

He could easily have convinced me to put a new string and cables on it but he said it just needed some wax.

When I do need to buy something I'll definitely give them the first chance.


----------



## irbowhntr (Jul 24, 2011)

at least you didn't waste your time in Carrolton bad serv there at supply store..Just on friday  very poor customer service... I heard ther e was a newq place  on  154 by lower fayettville rd but havent been there yet


----------



## deersled (Jul 24, 2011)

well, went down to Moreland to see Larry and check out his place in person. Very nice place and a super guy. Helped me with some form issues, broadhead tuning and did not try to "sell" me a thing!!! Never once dissed my equipment. Seems very knowledgable and willing just to talk archery. If you live in the area and need a place to take your gear....give him a try for yourself. Nice meeting you Larry and a fellow GON'er Ron.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 25, 2011)

irbowhntr said:


> at least you didn't waste your time in Carrolton bad serv there at supply store..Just on friday  very poor customer service... I heard ther e was a newq place  on  154 by lower fayettville rd but havent been there yet



You may have to set yourself on fire to get anyone's attention.  If you are big on customer service you should probably keep driving.


----------

